
YouTube Red and Google Play Music to Merge - sus_007
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/26/16048084/youtube-red-google-play-music-merging?utm_campaign=micahsingleton&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
yebyen
Was there historically a way to subscribe to either one of them without also
getting the other? The article says you already get Google Play Music for free
if you subscribe to YouTube Red...

I did the opposite (and getting rid of commercials in YouTube was a big
selling point for my Google Play Music family plan sub.)

Sounds like nothing more than a rebranding (and personnel merge, OK so it's a
big deal for the developers, but seems like no significant change for the
users at this time anyway.) If a result of this change is that one day, I will
be able to listen to music videos on YouTube with my Google Home then I will
be happy about it.

(Doesn't work now, because YouTube cast button assumes you also care about the
video in the stream. So when casting from YouTube, you only get the option to
cast to devices that support video. Even though there is plenty of content on
YouTube that has one still frame fixed in place for the entire song! You can
still cast the audio from your entire device, but then "next track" voice
command is surely not going to work.)

